# Name decals - Cool or not?



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I dont even like brand decals. I strip everything blank.


----------



## cpecrivaine (Jul 8, 2011)

So I really want to put a name decal on my Cervelo, but I feel like it's just asking for ridicule. What's the coolness factor on this? I do race, and I have my college club's decal on there. But what's the consensus?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh, and I dont think very many people are cool. But then it dosent really matter what others think does it?

If people riticule you, piss on their shoe.


----------



## cpecrivaine (Jul 8, 2011)

Good point, Rusty.


----------



## Rustyrus (Nov 21, 2011)

It's to bad you care that much.........

Its someone doesn't like it F*&# em..............


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

Shouldn't be hard finden a sticker that says "douche-bag" hah jk... if yer tough enuff to withstand people maken fun of your personalized ride then go for it. Best to not care what other people think really. Do what yeh like. You can also dumb it down a bit by haven someone work your initials or name into a cool design...like a tatoo.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

I think stickers in general are for d0rks. Etched is cool.


----------



## beeristasty (Jan 1, 1970)

Not cool and not not cool. I don't think any less or more of someone if they have their name on their bike.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

My wife puts my name on my undies when I head off to summer camp.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

Many years ago I had my name on my bike for about 5 years.
No one ever noticed.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

name decals...meh


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Whenever I get a snarky comment on my ride, I either ignore them or say something like:
"If I needed your opinion, I would have asked for it before I bought MY bike"


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

I personally take off all decals if possible.... but it's your bike, who cares.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

A name decal adds a touch of class because they're not common and it shows you made an extra effort to personalize your bike.

While I have the decal on both sides of my top tube, the "pro" way is to have only one decal. The logic is, the decal is to identify your bike among several on your team vs. the decal being advertising for who you are.

To make my faux pas less conspicuous, I placed on decal toward the rear of the top tube, the other is toward the forward end.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I have my name on one bike.......


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*This*



siclmn said:


> Many years ago I had my name on my bike for about 5 years.
> No one ever noticed.


I've had my name decals for more than a decade. If anyone has noticed, they have never said anything. So either they don't notice, don't care, or are all sitting around laughing their heads off at what a dork I am. I don't care


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Katy Trail B (Jun 12, 2011)

I have been riding seriously since 1984 , racer when I was younger and touring now! I say do what you want also! Personalize your ride. To me my bikes are a extension of who I am!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Your bike ever find its way onto a rack with a bunch of other bikes, all of them also racing bikes?

Don't sweat it. Get the decal if you want.

My mountain bike has a name/team decal. All my bikes have an animal that's an inside joke between my fiancee and me. I like it that there's something that links them. And it's a hell of a lot cheaper than a pointless set of wheels to make the bike mine.


----------



## dphoenix (Nov 11, 2007)

tihsepa said:


> Oh, and I dont think very many people are cool. But then it dosent really matter what others think does it?
> 
> If people riticule you, piss on their shoe.


Ya piss on their shoes, then make them drink the yellow cool aid. Drinkin piss from a shoe - YouTube


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

cpecrivaine said:


> So I really want to put a name decal on my Cervelo, but I feel like it's just asking for ridicule. What's the coolness factor on this? I do race, and I have my college club's decal on there. But what's the consensus?


Cool people don't ask this question.

Cool people don't ridicule someone for having a name decal on their bike.

Why would someone even give a $hit about this?

FWIW, I think a name decal is "cool" but then again, I'm not "cool" myself.

C'est la vie.

Why are you concerned about this silliness again?:lol:


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

There are small discrete name decals you can buy that most people won't even notice. But don't do it if you think it will prevent theft, because those decals can be easily removed since their not clear coated over. But if your racing and need some sort of way to quickly ID your bike in a crowd of similar bikes then why not? Or if you just want to give the bike a small bit of personalization then why not?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

A name decal would only do me good if I were part of a professional squad and needed to identify my ride in a rack of team bikes. Otherwise, I know my bike when I see it


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

If you really want to be cool, have your name painted on your frame when you have it built.
.
.
.


----------



## Dozer (Mar 25, 2012)

Do what you want. If you like the looks of it, then do it....in whatever size, font and location you like. It's all you, so go for it!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I have my name on my bike.. I like it. If you or someone else doesn't good for you/them.. 
I think it's cool.. plus it's one more identifier. Sure it's just a sticker that will come off quickly but it's nice having it there.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I find the name decal helps me remember my name after I crash.


----------



## beeristasty (Jan 1, 1970)

My bike and I only know each other on a formal basis.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Customization and personalization are what make a bike yours....if it is an "off the rack" bike, it helps identify it in a crowd.

One of my bikes was a study in blue....I liked the colour and how I could work colours into the parts I upgraded....no one ever mistook my bike for someone else's because it was quite distinctive. 

My current make and model of mtb is a lot more rare here, but I have still done some minor customizing. I am contamplating putting a few decals on it that would be identifying marks that wouldn't be as obvious to a bike thief...I'm looking at ringing the rear part of the top tube to reflect the decorations I've been granted. Not something I'd do to my Cx bike or future road bike and not something as racer-esque as my name and flag...but to each his or her own


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

limba said:


> I think stickers in general are for d0rks. Etched is cool.


What is the name is spelled out in Corgi decals?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

looks cool


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Or air brush it yourself


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Change your name to match the bike. That's cool.

Solutions...that's why they pay me the big bucks around here.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

redlizard said:


> Change your name to match the bike. That's cool.
> 
> Solutions...that's why they pay me the big bucks around here.


So I'm just off to the town registry to get my name changed to Jamis Colnago. Kinda catchy ring to it, actually.


----------



## spyderman52 (Mar 21, 2008)

what gives a rat's arse.. it's your bike just whatever you want


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

I didn't want my actual name .. at my request Seven put this on!


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

medimond said:


> I didn't want my actual name .. at my request Seven put this on!


At first glance I thought it said dick head lol.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Kerry Irons said:


> I don't care


Me neither. If someone doesn't like it, that's their problem. I'm sure I could find something about them or their bike that *I* didn't like.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I use the same VCG stickers on my frame and on my helmet (double pace line reminder). 
The one on the frame is on the top inside of the left chainstay. It looks best on a pure Celeste background, you see, and it would make the top tube too busy too methinks on my 2010 Bianchi Infinito.

I like frame stickers.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

The thought never crossed my mind


----------



## Margal (Mar 8, 2012)

I like name decal on bike and will put on mine soon. It looks cool and also make your bike more visible I
think.


----------



## tjeepdrv (Sep 15, 2008)

I like mine.


----------



## NUTT (Apr 15, 2008)

I have my name no my bike in paint, not decal. 

I'm pro as f*ck.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

personally, I wouldn't waste the money on decals.

just use a Dremel tool...


----------



## BigTex_BMC (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't see why anyone would care if you put your name on YOUR bike, however if you put your name on my bike, Mr. Beat and Mr. Down might have something to say about that.


----------



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

Do it if you fancy it. If people are going to ridicule you it says more about them than it does you.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

From where does one order such decals?


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Forget your name. Add your Twitter ID.


----------



## angrylegs (May 15, 2012)

looigi said:


> I find the name decal helps me remember my name after I crash.


:thumbsup:


----------



## twin001 (Jul 24, 2011)

If YOU want to do it then do it....screw what others think.


----------



## 67caddy (Nov 4, 2009)

Only if you use a cool "nom de plume". Like "Lord Bongo" or "Sir Nose D'Voidoffunk". That second one might cost you extra though.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> I have my name on one bike.......


Anybody know where I can get a Confederate Battle Flag decal that size?


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> My wife puts my name on my undies when I head off to summer camp.


Mine puts hers on mine


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

NUTT said:


> I have my name no my bike in paint, not decal.
> 
> I'm pro as f*ck.


Velo Stickers | Full Custom Personalized Bicycle Name Stickers | Custom


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

having a large stack of these is kinda cool...








and i'm proud to have this one...


----------



## sykesian29 (Feb 28, 2018)

Personally I like to personalize my bike in various ways, so I think these are really cool. But I get that everybody has different opinions.


----------



## Mambo Dave (Dec 14, 2017)

I think the name and flag of country decals are cool.

I'd like to get one for my bike.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

I like stickers. I enjoy the NASCAR aesthetic. I only wish I could justify putting a few more on my bike...


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Mambo Dave said:


> I think the name and flag of country decals are cool.
> 
> I'd like to get one for my bike.


I voted to change our country's flag. pass...... Now if only this was an option


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Got these in from the team for this season. AJ (Victory Circle Graphix) included the 'tuned by' stickers, that was a nice surprise.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Where can I get the "I ride for" stickers? A friend in our club just passed to cancer and I would like to have some made for everybody.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

sykesian29 said:


> Personally I like to personalize my bike in various ways, so I think these are really cool. But I get that everybody has different opinions.


But opinions change AFTER ALMOST SIX YEARS? Where did you dredge this up?

Make your second post count. You've wasted the first one.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

jlandry said:


> Where can I get the "I ride for" stickers? A friend in our club just passed to cancer and I would like to have some made for everybody.


They used to be done through Livestrong but that was years ago. You'd have to have them done custom now.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

cxwrench said:


> They used to be done through Livestrong but that was years ago. You'd have to have them done custom now.


If you just want just a basic decal, it is really easy to do yourself. All you need is a computer printer, water slide decal paper, and a can of clear Krylon (Acrylic).

Basically what you do is use your computer to come up with the decal that you want - it can be a line of text (a name, for example), or you can include images or pictures. I use Microsoft Word to make up my decal sheets, but anything will work. Once you have what you want, print off a couple of test runs on regular paper to make sure that what you have created is the correct size.

When you are ready to go, put a sheet of "water slide decal paper" into your printer. Basically this is a piece of paper that is coated on one side with decal adhesive. The adhesive is dry and runs through the printer okay. The way that this works is that you print the image or whatever you want on the side of the decal paper that has the glue on it. You then spray it with Krylon, let it dry, and then cut your decal to size. When you dip the decal in water and peel away the backing, the image and the glue stick to the dried Krylon. 

Genius. 

Make sure you use the printer settings suggested in the instructions that come with the paper. I usually use the setting that ensures the deepest color saturation. 

Let the ink dry on the decal paper - usually a couple of hours.

Next, take the Krylon clear Acrylic (or whatever the instructions suggest) and shoot a couple of coats on the newly-printed side. When this dries, this coat of acrylic will become the actual decal - when you put the decal in the water and get the paper wet, the ink and glue will adhere to the paint and slide off, making your decal! 

I usually let the paint dry for at least 24 hours. Next, cut out your decal, soak it in water for about 30 seconds to wet the paper backing, and apply. You can buy some decal set from any hobby store - works okay in making the decal adhere better. 

One word about the paper... Decal paper comes in two flavors: clear and white. The clear means that any white space in the image goes away (i.e. is clear) when you pull the backing paper off, In other words, what shows through is the color of whatever you are sticking it to. This is not a big deal with black text, for example. "White" means that the image is printed on a white background that stays with the decal. The downside here is that you have to closely trim your image to get rid of any unwanted white. This works great, however, if you are creating a white panel on a paint job. 

On the bikes that I build, I clear coat the decals after everything dries. One tweak is that if I am clearcoating with a particularly "hot" paint, like a urethane, I will substitute clear lacquer for the Krylon. 

https://teamlardbutt.wordpress.com/2016/10/03/later-just-happened-the-bike-is-painted/
https://teamlardbutt.wordpress.com/2014/08/
https://teamlardbutt.wordpress.com/2014/09/
https://teamlardbutt.wordpress.com/2015/11/

I've had good luck with this paper:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Watersli...2551&wl11=online&wl12=267932614&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## captain stubbing (Mar 30, 2011)

It's your bike so do want you want.....but since you asked, not cool!


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

captain stubbing said:


> It's your bike so do want you want.....but since you asked, not cool!



Well, hopefully the guy who started this thread in 2012 will see your answer.


----------



## trekninja (Mar 31, 2017)

only cool if youre getting paid to ride a bike, or you do tri races where it may make it easier to identify your bike in the pile


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

pmf said:


> But opinions change AFTER ALMOST SIX YEARS? Where did you dredge this up?
> 
> Make your second post count. You've wasted the first one.


But a lot has happened in the last six years...disc brakes, Trump is president, David Bowie passed away. These things can influence people's opinions on name decals.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

azpeterb said:


> But a lot has happened in the last six years...disc brakes, Trump is president, David Bowie passed away. These things can influence people's opinions on name decals.


I was going to put some David Bowie name decals on my rims, but then he passed and disc brakes came into vogue. Now, I guess I gotta get a Donald Trump name sticker for my top tube.


----------



## tomato coupe (Nov 8, 2009)

old_fuji said:


> I was going to put some David Bowie name decals on my rims, but then he passed and disc brakes came into vogue. Now, I guess *I gotta get a Donald Trump name sticker for my top tube*.


There has to be a good comb-over joke for this...


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

67caddy said:


> "Sir Nose D'Voidoffunk"


...needs to be shot with the bop gun.

If these stickers float your boat, go for it.


----------

